# ISO (Red) Potato Ideas



## legend_018 (Apr 30, 2007)

I would like some ideas on what to do with red potatoes this week. What do I usually do? I actually love olive oil and lipton onion soup mix all mixed in with the potatoes and than baked. I have also just used olive oil and spices and baked them. I have boiled them and sort of turned them into a lumpy "but good" mashed potatoe mix with milk, garlic ect.

I would like to hear some other ideas that I could ponder.


----------



## Constance (Apr 30, 2007)

Boil them until just tender, drain, and put back in hot pan with olive oil and a little butter. Brown them, season with salt, pepper and parsley. 

Or use them for French potato Salad, with green beans and a vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Dina (Apr 30, 2007)

Red potato salad New Red Potato Salad - Allrecipes


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Oven roasted.Yummy!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

Peel and cover with water. Season with salt and black pepper. Cover and simmer until done. Dissolve flour in milk and add to the potatoes to create a medium thick sauce. Adjust seasonings, especially the black pepper. Served with hot, buttered cornbread this is a delicacy at my house when using "new" red potatoes.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 30, 2007)

Paula Deen cooks them with fresh green beans that she has sauted  a little with bacon and onion first to make sure her beans will be done..  Never have made it but want to, sounds so good.  Love my taters !


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2007)

_My family likes when I take small red potaotes, fingerlings or baby yukons, cut in half or leave whole if tiny..Use heavy duty foil and make a packet of the potatoes, thin sliced red onion, minced garlic,evoo,butter chopped Italian fresh parsley salt and black pepper. I par boil the potatoes til partially cooked then drain and rinse cut in four or slice thin, I use  about 4 sheets of foil all together or you can make individual packets using 4 smaller sheets. Put on some potatoes, and then drizzle on the evoo,butter or just add a dab of butter, salt,pepper,parsley, onion, garlic, fold to make a packet and put into a 350 oven on a baking sheet for about 20 min. You can also do this on your grill, large packets take about 35 min..We sometimes add alredy cooked baby artichokes or celery, zucchini..all taste great this way._

_kadesma_


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Paula Deen cooks them with fresh green beans that she has sauted a little with bacon and onion first to make sure her beans will be done.. Never have made it but want to, sounds so good. Love my taters !


 
Miss Barb..

Cooking "new" red potatoes or quartered larger ones with green beans, bacon etc is as Southern as it gets! And good! I have this bad habit of adding a "toe" or two or three of garlic also. Ya gotta try them!


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 30, 2007)

I love to grill them outside this time of year.  You can parboil them (or not) for a few minutes and toss with some EVOO and spices and grill on skewers or grill wok.  They taste great alone, dipped in BBQ or divine tossed in a green salad.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 30, 2007)

I like to steam them until fork tender, then pour melted butter over, salt, pepper and a goodly sprinkling of chopped fresh chives.  Yum, yum, yummy!


----------



## jabbur (Apr 30, 2007)

This is going to sound crazy but it sooo easy and they taste great.  I usually use the baby reds that are really small but you can quarter them also.  Clean the potatoes, cover with water, add 1 CUP salt and boil til tender.  Drain and serve.  The salt crystalizes on the skin and they look pretty as well as taste great.  you can add butter,sour cream, pepper etc. after they are served.


----------



## lyndalou (May 1, 2007)

I cook them like Constance does. They are sooo good.


----------



## licia (May 1, 2007)

I saw Michael Chiarella (sp) rub olive oil on them and put them on a bed of kosher salt and bake them.   Also, the roasted red potatoes are good with a slice off the top and sour cream and chives as a topper. I can't think of a way to cook potatoes that wouldn't be even better with new red potatoes. When I was a girl, my mom would boil a big pot of them and we would eat them with fresh butter. Those potatoes came from her garden and were about the size of a large marble. I can still taste them in my mind.


----------



## legend_018 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for throwing some ideas out there. There are so many to choose from. I have also made potatoe salad with red potatoes. Thanks again!!


----------



## bethzaring (May 1, 2007)

Some people prefer the red potatoes for potato salad because they are waxy, they hold there shape after being boiled.  Russet/baking potatoes are sometimes preferred for mashed because they are mealy, they break up easily when mashed.  I like the flavor of russets in potato salad so must be careful when stirring in other ingredients so the russets do not fall apart.


----------



## legend_018 (May 1, 2007)

I'm making the potatoe dish tonight - for 2 people. I decided to go with Uncle Bobs suggestion. 

A long time ago, I was advised to cut them in 1/2, boil them and than white part side down....put in frying pan with butter and garlic. I have done that before too. I forgot I did that.


----------



## legend_018 (May 1, 2007)

Uncle Bobs potatoes came out very very good. It went great with the chili chicken and spiced carrots. I even made jifffy brand corn bread. It certainly is a different twist to mashed potoes. the only problem: My DH....he won't try ANY kind of potatoes without putting at least 2 tablespoons of mayo on top. Dumb I know......but that is what he does and he won't change. I even said...you should try it first before you do that and he still did it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 1, 2007)

Miss legend..

Glad you enjoyed the potatos. With a few minor adjustments that we discussed everyone in your family will enjoy them. Next time tell DH "we just ran out of mayo sweetheart"  

Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2007)

I like to make German potato salad with reds.


----------



## Caine (May 2, 2007)

Half or quarter them, depending on size. Cut up the same amount of sweet potaotes to the same size. Get youself one of these if you don't already have one 

 and cut up the same amount of apples. 

Mix thepotaotes, sweet potatoes and apple wedges all together, place them in a baking pan or dish, sprinkle with a SMALL amount of brown sugar and cinnamon, and bake in the oven until fork tender.


----------



## mish (May 4, 2007)

Am I too late to the red potato party? Usually I like them with a roast or roasted chicken, onions & carrots; or red potato salad. I also make it a bit differently each time - mostly a mayo-base. This one caught my eye -- the combo of flavors & the sun-dried tomatoes is one I plan on making soon. Thought you might like to take a peek. 

New Potato Salad with Sun-Dried Tomato Pesto Dressing Recipe


----------

